# Thoughts on using an AI and CJC-1295 DAC to grow skeletal frame?



## Nix (Aug 21, 2022)

Hello, I'm a new user on this forum, so if this as been discussed, please forgive me for making a duplicate thread, and link me to the discussion - Thanks!

What are your thoughts on running these two compounds long term with the goal of growing the clavicles? 

As the clavicle growth plate doesen't close until around 25, I, as a 22 yo male, still have a a window of possible growth left. The natural growth occurring however is rather small, therefore the attempt to boost it with GH increasing peptides.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Which YouTube channel gave you this idea


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

If you want to get wider. Grow your delts. 1.Messing with your growth plates is not a good idea if it's even possible. Who's to say it won't grow a little more without Drugs?
2. Drugs don't just go to one spot on your body. There are curtain ones that can treat localized areas but if it's in your blood, it's circulating through out.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Which YouTube channel gave you this idea


I'll give you one guess

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nix (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Who's to say it won't grow a little more without Drugs?






it will, a couple of millimeters, which is the basis of the idea - can this remaining growth be boosted by increasing growth hormone levels?



Slabiathan said:


> Messing with your growth plates is not a good idea if it's even possible


elab pls



Slabiathan said:


> Drugs don't just go to one spot on your body. There are curtain ones that can treat localized areas but if it's in your blood, it's circulating through out.


what other significant effects do you think can/would happen?



RiR0 said:


> Which YouTube channel gave you this idea


if you just make fun of me, that tells me nothing

I came across this idea on a looksmaxing forum, and it does make sense to me tbh


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 21, 2022)

Nix said:


> View attachment 26577
> 
> 
> it will, a couple of millimeters, which is the basis of the idea - can this remaining growth be boosted by increasing growth hormone levels?
> ...


It ain’t gonna happen


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

Nix said:


> View attachment 26577
> 
> 
> it will, a couple of millimeters, which is the basis of the idea - can this remaining growth be boosted by increasing growth hormone levels?
> ...


Why fuck with research chemicals for millimeters, when you can add inches to your upper body through lifting and eating? It is all about proportions, no one is measuring your clavicle.

I just think there are more holistic ways do achieve the desired result of being wider.


----------



## Nix (Aug 21, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It ain’t gonna happen


why?
please specifically



Slabiathan said:


> Why fuck with research chemicals for millimeters, when you can add inches to your upper body through lifting and eating? It is all about proportions, no one is measuring your clavicle.


striving to reach optimal physique goes without saying


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 21, 2022)

In 20 years you'll look back and think, "man, the stupid shit i worried about when i was younger!"

But that will be awhile so in the meantime if you really want to worry about stuff that you'll find stupid later, but think is important now, buy whatever it is that you're talking about and try it.

The worst that could happen is nothing. Besides maybe the loss of cash, but you're young, you'll make that back quickly.

Take multiple measurements. Have someone else measure you and make sure your numbers match. Then come back and report success/failure.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> Hello, I'm a new user on this forum, so if this as been discussed, please forgive me for making a duplicate thread, and link me to the discussion - Thanks!
> 
> What are your thoughts on running these two compounds long term with the goal of growing the clavicles?
> 
> As the clavicle growth plate doesen't close until around 25, I, as a 22 yo male, still have a a window of possible growth left. The natural growth occurring however is rather small, therefore the attempt to boost it with GH increasing peptides.


Why in the absolute shit would anybody care this much about gaining a millimeter or two of clavicle.

If your life is so profoundly bland that you don't have bigger, better, more important, interesting, and/or funny things to occupy your mind, then I am truly sorry.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Any tips on pinky toe growth?


Mine are not optimal length and I'm willing to take drugs to fix them.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Yo, my left bicep vein isn't identical to the right.

Thinking of running 1000mg EQ plus 100mg drol to even things out.

Thoughts?


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Guys,

I've been cursed with an outie belly button

Will 500mg of DNP per day help give me that "innie" or should I do 600?


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Why in the absolute shit would anybody care this much about gaining a millimeter or two of clavicle.
> 
> If your life is so profoundly bland that you don't have bigger, better, more important, interesting, and/or funny things to occupy your mind, then I am truly sorry.


hmm, I had thought that people on a bodybuilding forum would understand the importance of the width of the skeletal frame and its impact on the physique & aesthetics, but I guess there always has to be one..

I came here to have a productive discussion (because as of now I'm going to do it, I came here to gather information & educate myself), so I won't engage with your insults & trolling
I don't care that you don't agree with my personal opinions & motivations


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> hmm, I had thought that people on a bodybuilding forum would understand the importance of the width of the skeletal frame and its impact on the physique & aesthetics, but I guess there always has to be one..
> 
> I came here to have a productive discussion (because as of now I'm going to do it, I came here to gather information & educate myself), so I won't engage with your insults & trolling
> I don't care that you don't agree with my personal opinions & motivations


Pfft, spoken like a true clavi-cuck.

Go join a support group for men with shitty, narrow clavicles


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

This is a forum for men with robust clavicles ONLY


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> hmm, I had thought that people on a bodybuilding forum would understand the importance of the width of the skeletal frame and its impact on the physique & aesthetics, but I guess there always has to be one..
> 
> I came here to have a productive discussion (because as of now I'm going to do it, I came here to gather information & educate myself), so I won't engage with your insults & trolling
> I don't care that you don't agree with my personal opinions & motivations


You came to the wrong place then. There are exactly zero, (0), nill, zilch, people here who have ever thought about increasing clavicle size. You are simply on the wrong forum.  

Out of curiosity, however, how tall are you, how much do you weigh and how long have you been training consistently. Please use freedom units when you respond. Thanks.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 22, 2022)

I took CJC-1295/Ipamorelin for three months and my stuff came via HRT doc recommendation from a compounding pharmacy.  I could never get past the face flushing and headaches, so I stopped it all together.  While I refuse to take any more peptides, CJC-1295/Ipamorelin was one of the worst with regards to the headache side effects.


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

Jesus fucking christ, soon we'll have all the incels in here asking how to make their wrist bones girthier. After all that's why they don't get laid 🙃


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You came to the wrong place then. There are exactly zero, (0), nill, zilch, people here who have ever thought about increasing clavicle size. You are simply on the wrong forum.
> 
> Out of curiosity, however, how tall are you, how much do you weigh and how long have you been training consistently. Please use freedom units when you respond. Thanks.


tell me this: how is what I intend to do different from any cycle ever? 

it's using a chemical to change the hormone levels in order to obtain a better physique
I can't see why it's so hard to understand for people on this forum lol
I expected higher levels of maturity AND the levels of intelligence from this forum


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 22, 2022)

I think it's just that to most of us, clavicle size seems like nitpicking.  I mean, if your aesthetic is so damn good that you only have that to worry about, I'm jealous.

But I would like a big, girthy wrist....


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I think it's just that to most of us, clavicle size seems like nitpicking.  I mean, if your aesthetic is so damn good that you only have that to worry about, I'm jealous.
> 
> But I would like a big, girthy wrist....


i think that your clavicle size (aka your frame ) has one of the biggest impacts on how your physique looks, especially if you're natty

there's only so much muscle you can gain, until you hit your limit, while it's going to increase how wide you are, it will be only by a certain amount

my indian friend has a 17.5 inch bideltoid (untrained), I, when untrained, had 19.5 in - meaning he is NEVER going to look as good as me because it's impossible to compensate of 2 inches of shorther bones just with muscle alone

and there are people who have 21 in bidelts, or even bigger (bidelt is highly correlated to height, so a developed 6'4 dude will easily have a 22 in untrained bidelt)

few weeks ago I was at a restaurant, and I was this I think 6'5 waiter, who was wide as fuck, easily wider than 99% of this shit forum
I though he was jacked, but when I looked closer, his arms werre thin as fuck - his skeleton was just so fucking massive
now imagine if this guy stepped into the gym...

look at this picture:
	

		
			
		

		
	




the rock, chemically enhanced, with peak physique, looks about as wide as fucking 70 years old hasselhoff just because his skeleton is just better

it's crazy that I even have to explain to a "bodybuilding" forum the importance of long clavicles...


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> i think that your clavicle size (aka your frame ) has one of the biggest impacts on how your physique looks, especially if you're natty
> 
> there's only so much muscle you can gain, until you hit your limit, while it's going to increase how wide you are, it will be only by a certain amount
> 
> ...


You can take your narrow-ass shoulders and leave through the cat door.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 22, 2022)

Well I'm not experienced by any means.  I got a late start, and given my time left will probably only ever be able to consider myself intermediate at my eventual peak (sooner or later).  I see what you mean, but that seems pretty exotic if possible.  I'd love targeted enhancements like that, because if that's possible, then surely at that point I can put an order in for the Peter North package.


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> tell me this: how is what I intend to do different from any cycle ever?
> 
> it's using a chemical to change the hormone levels in order to obtain a better physique
> I can't see why it's so hard to understand for people on this forum lol
> I expected higher levels of maturity AND the levels of intelligence from this forum


you're looking to grow your clavicles millimeters.....
what will that even achieve!?

You're telling me that growing your clavicles mere millimeters over the course of months is similar to the additional muscle growth a proper AAS cycle will achieve with proper diet and training?
10-20 lbs of lean mass is equivocal to 3mm longer clavicles!?

You're fucking retarded.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> i think that your clavicle size (aka your frame ) has one of the biggest impacts on how your physique looks, especially if you're natty
> 
> there's only so much muscle you can gain, until you hit your limit, while it's going to increase how wide you are, it will be only by a certain amount
> 
> ...


Its amazing to me the sheer stupidity of MPMD followers.
I used to think Mike Isratel was the worst thing to happen to young idiots trying to grow or get into bodybuilding since Arnold’s encyclopedia. Holy shit has MPMD surpassed that and just brought in the retards


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Look,

I'm sorry that I've been so harsh here.

It's gotta be rough to have such a genetic affliction, but I fear that you might be going about this the wrong way.

Instead of working _against_ your biology, it might be wiser to work _with _it.

Perhaps you could put your bird-like upper body to good use and become a jockey

Or even a cat burglar


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm just spitballin' here, but I'm given to believe that men with abnormally small clavicles make excellent cave divers.


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Well I'm not experienced by any means.  I got a late start, and given my time left will probably only ever be able to consider myself intermediate at my eventual peak (sooner or later).  I see what you mean, but that seems pretty exotic if possible.  I'd love targeted enhancements like that, because if that's possible, then surely at that point I can put an order in for the Peter North package.


well, like I said in the initial post this all depends on the growth plates being open which they are until around 25, so if you're older than that, it won't do anything



TODAY said:


> You can take your narrow-ass shoulders and leave through the cat door.


I must live in your head truly rent free 



iGone said:


> 10-20 lbs of lean mass is equivocal to 3mm longer clavicles!?


yeah thats something I totally said 



iGone said:


> what will that even achieve!?


if you have to ask this, and can't yourself come to the conclusion, then you're just too stupid to engage with sorry


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> well, like I said in the initial post this all depends on the growth plates being open which they are until around 25, so if you're older than that, it won't do anything
> 
> 
> I must live in your head truly rent free
> ...


Growth plates don’t close until 25?


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Growth plates don’t close until 25?


that's right, they fucking don't 

if you had spent 10% of the time you do shitposting in this thread looking into the scientific evidence that supports the idea, you'd know


----------



## Yano (Aug 22, 2022)

There is a way to stretch your frame , but you gota make sure you have every thing you need before you start or you are just gonna fuck up the project.

Lucky for me there's a ton of videos on this here type shit so I don't gota spend all day explaining it to ya ....


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> if you have to ask this, and can't yourself come to the conclusion, then you're just too stupid to engage with sorry



By asking what 3mm wider clavicles could possibly achieve in terms of aesthetics, I'm too stupid to engage with? Because I'm asking for you to provide us with your goals and potentially show me some reference material, I'm too stupid to engage with?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> that's right, they fucking don't
> 
> if you had spent 10% of the time you do shitposting in this thread looking into the scientific evidence that supports the idea, you'd know


Scientific evidence? Beyond a MPMD video?









						The lateral clavicular epiphysis: fusion timing and age estimation - PubMed
					

This study utilizes a forensic autopsy sample of twentieth century American Whites (the McCormick Clavicle Collection) to describe the morphology, variation, and fusion timing of the lateral clavicle epiphysis. Clavicles from individuals between 11 and 25 years at the time of death were used to...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				












						Age estimation from clavicular epiphyseal union sequencing in a Northwest Indian population of the Chandigarh region - PubMed
					

Medial clavicular epiphysis is the long bone epiphysis to fuse last and therefore, is useful for estimating age in the post-pubertal period. Age estimation was done from clavicles obtained from 343 cadavers (252 males and 91 females) of known age. The data was subjected to statistical analysis...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> well, like I said in the initial post this all depends on the growth plates being open which they are until around 25, so if you're older than that, it won't do anything
> 
> 
> I must live in your head truly rent free
> ...


Hmmmmm

Humor clearly isn't your strong suit, so the diminutive comic-relief parts are out

But that still leaves us with tons of options.

You could be one of those guys who gets shot out of a cannon

Or even compete in bobsled


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

I know there's still some pesky cultural taboos around it, but sex work is also a totally viable option.

You might not know this, but there are TONS of women out there who would pay good money to have a tiny, narrow man like yourself feed them grapes and fan their fevered brows with palm fronds


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> By asking what 3mm wider clavicles could possibly achieve in terms of aesthetics, I'm too stupid to engage with? Because I'm asking for you to provide us with your goals and potentially show me some reference material, I'm too stupid to engage with?


yeah you're fucking stupid since you keep repeating some "3mm" figure that you pulled out of your ass in an attempt to clown me


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> yeah you're fucking stupid since you keep repeating some "3mm" figure that you pulled out of your ass in an attempt to clown me


No you’ve done a pretty good job clowning yourself


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> hmm, I had thought that people on a bodybuilding forum would understand the importance of the width of the skeletal frame and its impact on the physique & aesthetics, but I guess there always has to be one..
> 
> I came here to have a productive discussion (because as of now I'm going to do it, I came here to gather information & educate myself), so I won't engage with your insults & trolling
> I don't care that you don't agree with my personal opinions & motivations


no, you came here for validation. which you didnt receive, so youre ignoring the information people who actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> no, you came here for validation. which you didnt receive, so youre ignoring the information people who actually know what they are talking about.


Not to mention the excellent life advice that I've been so generously bestowing


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> no, you came here for validation. which you didnt receive, so youre ignoring the information people who actually know what they are talking about.


lol what?

I came here because I thought that people could provide me with information or their anecdotal experiences

all I got was retarded comments


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> lol what?
> 
> I came here because I thought that people could provide me with information or their anecdotal experiences
> 
> all I got was retarded comments


Try the MPMD subreddit with the rest of the young morons


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

OP is just micheal cera and doesnt want to lift


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Try the MPMD subreddit with the rest of the young morons




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Fitness/comments/2v71cs

😂


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> lol what?
> 
> I came here because I thought that people could provide me with information or their anecdotal experiences
> 
> all I got was retarded comments


youve been told repetedly why your plan is idiotic, and youve chosen to ignore it entirely. 
that means youre here for validation, go to your mommy for that. we arent here to give you validation for your stupid ideas.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

“I came here with a retarded topic and all I got was retarded comments”
🤔 who’d have thunk it


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> OP is just micheal cera and doesnt want to lift


noone gave me a remotely intelligent reason not to do so lol


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> noone gave me a remotely intelligent reason not to do so lol


Go back to the reddit circle jerk and forever be a skinny fat incel.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> noone gave me a remotely intelligent reason not to do so lol


You didn’t post a remotely intelligent topic


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Also Derek doesn’t know how to read studies


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 22, 2022)

Heard about a kid that did this and all that grew was his ears


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Also Derek doesn’t know how to read studies


I don't get how people trust an incel pickup artist to relay in depth medical studies and provide proper medical advice. It's fucking sickening that this dude also owns his own TRT clinic with all the shit he's peddling in terms of supplements and bullshit information.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

iGone said:


> I don't get how people trust an incel pickup artist to relay in depth medical studies and provide proper medical advice. It's fucking sickening that this dude also owns his own TRT clinic with all the shit he's peddling in terms of supplements and bullshit information.


You be assured that an extremely high proportion of his audience has never bothered to interrogate any of the ideas being presented.

Because if they did, they would quickly realize that he almost never has any idea what he's talking about.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You came to the wrong place then. There are exactly zero, (0), nill, zilch, people here who have ever thought about increasing clavicle size. You are simply on the wrong forum.
> 
> Out of curiosity, however, how tall are you, how much do you weigh and how long have you been training consistently. Please use freedom units when you respond. Thanks.


Haha freedom units


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Relying on secondary sources is fine if you're scientifically literate and capable of distinguishing evidence from anecdote

But most people don't have those skills

And so we have to read threads about clavicle growth 😭


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

TODAY said:


> has never bothered to interrogate any of the ideas


just like I attempted to do now?

and you've been so helpful


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> just like I attempted to do now?
> 
> and you've been so helpful


Idk like the links I posted


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> just like I attempted to do now?
> 
> and you've been so helpful


There will come a time in your life when you learn how to laugh at yourself


And when that time comes, I expect you to crawl back to this thread,


Freakishly narrow clavicles and all,


And thank me for being so hilarious.


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Idk like the links I posted


you mean the links that support my idea?

and there are dozens of studies where they treat children of short stature  with an AI, or AI and GH


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Or maybe not

Whatever

My clavicles are broad as fuck so I really don't care either way


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> you mean the links that support my idea?
> 
> and there are dozens of studies where they treat children of short stature  with an AI, or AI and GH


What???? You definitely didn’t read them.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

You realize the 25 in the top link was the oldest age of the cadaver not the age of the clavicle closure correct?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

The transition from "unfused" to "fusing" is most likely to occur at 16.5 years in females and 17.5 years in males. The transition from "fusing" to "fused" occurs at age 21 in females and age 20 in males. The earliest age at which fusion began was 15 years (n = 1), but the majority began fusing between 17 and 20 years. Most individuals (98.5 % of the sample) aged >24 years had fused lateral epiphyses.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

The final phase of skeletal growth in boys is a broadening of the chest and shoulders. This generally finishes around the age of 20.


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The transition from "unfused" to "fusing" is most likely to occur at 16.5 years in females and 17.5 years in males. The transition from "fusing" to "fused" occurs at age 21 in females and age 20 in males. The earliest age at which fusion began was 15 years (n = 1), but the majority began fusing between 17 and 20 years. Most individuals (98.5 % of the sample) aged >24 years had fused lateral epiphyses.


why does growth still occur until 25 then?

also damn, it only took you 2 days, and a dozen fucking retarded replies for you to say anything of substance and on topic


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2022)

@Nix you are so focused on validation that you are missing the much larger point here.  Focusing on increasing clavicle size is beyond absurd.  You are getting harsh and comical replies because you cannot grasp this concept.  The fact that you are focusing on this instead of gaining a better understanding of training, nutrition, sleep, etc is what makes it so comical.  Nobody here cares about clavicle size.  No one here has ever tried to increase the size of their clavicles.  No one here has bothered to read a study about it because it is a complete waste of time and a pursuit of madness.  Focus on something you can control to make yourself better.  What's coming next from you an analysis of phrenology?


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> tell me this: how is what I intend to do different from any cycle ever?
> 
> it's using a chemical to change the hormone levels in order to obtain a better physique
> I can't see why it's so hard to understand for people on this forum lol
> I expected higher levels of maturity AND the levels of intelligence from this forum


And we expect more from a rookie member who's first topic of discussion is increasing clavicle size.  C'mon man.  

You still didn't post your stats.  Height, weight, training experience....

I'm guessing 5'8, 145, 2 years semi consistent training.  Sound about right?


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @Nix you are so focused on validation that you are missing the much larger point here.  Focusing on increasing clavicle size is beyond absurd.  You are getting harsh and comical replies because you cannot grasp this concept.  The fact that you are focusing on this instead of gaining a better understanding of training, nutrition, sleep, etc is what makes it so comical.  Nobody here cares about clavicle size.  No one here has ever tried to increase the size of their clavicles.  No one here has bothered to read a study about it because it is a complete waste of time and a pursuit of madness.  Focus on something you can control to make yourself better.  What's coming next from you an analysis of phrenology?


off-topic reply


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> @Nix you are so focused on validation that you are missing the much larger point here.  Focusing on increasing clavicle size is beyond absurd.  You are getting harsh and comical replies because you cannot grasp this concept.  The fact that you are focusing on this instead of gaining a better understanding of training, nutrition, sleep, etc is what makes it so comical.  Nobody here cares about clavicle size.  No one here has ever tried to increase the size of their clavicles.  No one here has bothered to read a study about it because it is a complete waste of time and a pursuit of madness.  Focus on something you can control to make yourself better.  What's coming next from you an analysis of phrenology?


you have to understand that I don't give a fuck about your personal opinions and beliefs

I'm going to run these compounds, for an extended amount of time (not a cycle) and I came here to gather information regarding side effects, dangers of this etc

noone so far said anything helpful


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> you have to understand that I don't give a fuck about your personal opinions and beliefs
> 
> I'm going to run these compounds, for an extended amount of time (not a cycle) and I came here to gather information regarding side effects, dangers of this etc
> 
> noone so far said anything helpful



Then do it. You want helpful replies from people that have never done what you plan to do. Like i said, do it and report back. i'm sure there will be future readers that have similar questions and your experience, whether good or bad, could be of help to them.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> why does growth still occur until 25 then?
> 
> also damn, it only took you 2 days, and a dozen fucking retarded replies for you to say anything of substance and on topic
> 
> View attachment 26600


Because I wanted to see how dumb stupid can get


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> Hello, I'm a new user on this forum, so if this as been discussed, please forgive me for making a duplicate thread, and link me to the discussion - Thanks!
> 
> What are your thoughts on running these two compounds long term with the goal of growing the clavicles?
> 
> As the clavicle growth plate doesen't close until around 25, I, as a 22 yo male, still have a a window of possible growth left. The natural growth occurring however is rather small, therefore the attempt to boost it with GH increasing peptides.


Edit: deleted

Fuck this guy


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> You want helpful replies from people that have never done what you plan to do.


if someone has no relevant information regarding the topic, no experience, why even engage with the thread? 

cause that's what everyone did lol



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Hey bud, I just read 4 full pages of arguing. Don't listen to any of these guys. You have only a 3 year window to get this going and growing. The evidence is clearly there, and you are 110% correct, it's an aesthetic thing that is no different than running compounds to grow muscle.


at this point idk if you're trolling me lol but I do agree with what you said either way

I was hoping that on a bb forum maybe there was someone that had noticed the widening of shoulders, because I do see people talking about these compounds a lot

or that maybe someone could explain in detail why it's not a good idea



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Me, I'd go straight to the Growth Hormone. Do 4-5 ius each night. There's no reason to mess around with peptides that trigger natural hormone response. Doctors prescribe undergrowing childrn HGH all the time. I think where the guys are getting hung-up is the use of research peptides. Go with HGH and let us know the results. I think its a slow and gradual process though.


the reasoning behind peptides vs actual HGH is that HGH is not the easiest to source, and usually comes with no guarantee, meanwhile sites like swisschems and many others offer 3rd party lab testing for their products

+ there's the price, as you said it's a slow and gradual process, and real HGH over the course of years would come out to be an insane sum


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Where did you get age 25 is the magical number?


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Where did you get age 25 is the magical number?


from this study: 



			https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1007/s11420-020-09754-8
		


however I think I've seen that fact mentioned in a few others


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> the reasoning behind peptides vs actual HGH is that HGH is not the easiest to source, and usually comes with no guarantee, meanwhile sites like swisschems and many others offer 3rd party lab testing for their products


If you're poor just say so.


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

@BigBaldBeardGuy I see that you frequent other bb/steroid forums, which forum would you recommend me to ask this question?

to have quality discussion, and not kids like these...


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> @BigBaldBeardGuy I see that you frequent other bb/steroid forums, which forum would you recommend me to ask this question?
> 
> to have quality discussion, and not kids like these...


You'll fit right in over at iSARMS.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 22, 2022)

Or Ray Peat.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> if someone has no relevant information regarding the topic, no experience, why even engage with the thread?
> 
> cause that's what everyone did lol
> 
> ...


Edit: deleted

This guy is a douche


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> from this study:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So 1 small study 😊


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> you have to understand that I don't give a fuck about your personal opinions and beliefs
> 
> I'm going to run these compounds, for an extended amount of time (not a cycle) and I came here to gather information regarding side effects, dangers of this etc
> 
> noone so far said anything helpful


So stfu and run them


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yes, the 3rd party testing is a good thing to have. There are affordable HGH sources that have 3rd party testing. Opti is one and GoodLyfe is another.
> 
> No guarantees. But there are no guarantees that the peptides are going to have the desired effect of increased natural GH.
> 
> ...


yeah, obviously I'm gonna go hard on certain exercises during the "cycle"
like Reeves Deadlifts (Reeves Shrugs), wide grip lat pull downs, Hercules holds, Dumbbell pullovers to increase rib cage size

there is a bunch of these, swimming is speculated to help too

thanks for the HGH source, I'll check it out
are these US sources tho? I'm from europe



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> My son is 19 and was boney up until recently. He’s gone up a shirt size in about 1 year of hard training.


I see now why you're supportive, you want me to test this, so you can get your son started 


mirin tho


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> Dumbbell pullovers to increase rib cage size



Confirmed troll now


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Confirmed troll now


well recommend me better

oh wait, you won't because you're just shitposting


----------



## iGone (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> well recommend me better
> 
> oh wait, you won't because you're just shitposting


I guarantee you everyone you claim is shitposting has a better physique than you.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> well recommend me better
> 
> oh wait, you won't because you're just shitposting


thats impossible, because you cant ""increase ribcage size"


why would i waste my breath giving you any advice or making any recomendations? youve already adequately proven you have no interest in hearing any advice that doesnt align with your poorly informed decisions anyway?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> yeah, obviously I'm gonna go hard on certain exercises during the "cycle"
> like Reeves Deadlifts (Reeves Shrugs), wide grip lat pull downs, Hercules holds, Dumbbell pullovers to increase rib cage size
> 
> there is a bunch of these, swimming is speculated to help too
> ...



Edit: deleted because this guy fucking sucks dicks


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> you have to understand that I don't give a fuck about your personal opinions and beliefs
> 
> I'm going to run these compounds, for an extended amount of time (not a cycle) and I came here to gather information regarding side effects, dangers of this etc
> 
> noone so far said anything helpful


So you came here looking for everyone's opinion on increasing clavicle size and when you get their opinion on this topic, and that opinion doesn't align with your opinion, you turn around and state their opinion doesn't matter and you don't give a fuck.  Makes perfect sense for a 22 year old boy I guess.

Good luck increasing those clavicles.  Everyone will certainly notice and will provide you with as many compliments as you can manage.  You will literally have to higher bodyguards to keep the women off of you.  Everyone wants those long, extended, boney clavicles to show off to the world.  I think I remember Ronnie Coleman or maybe it was Dorian Yates who said all of the success he ever achieved was due to lengthening his clavicles.  

Good luck to you little one.


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> thats impossible, because you cant ""increase ribcage size"
> 
> 
> why would i waste my breath giving you any advice or making any recomendations? youve already adequately proven you have no interest in hearing any advice that doesnt align with your poorly informed decisions anyway?


good advice bro



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I wouldn't limit it to strictly those exercises


of course, these along with the usual routine



BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Are you insinuating that I would put my kid on something?


hell yeah bro pump him full of hgh



Trendkill said:


> So you came here looking for everyone's opinion on increasing clavicle size and when you get their opinion on this topic, and that opinion doesn't align with your opinion, you turn around and state their opinion doesn't matter and you don't give a fuck.  Makes perfect sense for a 22 year old boy I guess.
> 
> Good luck increasing those clavicles.  Everyone will certainly notice and will provide you with as many compliments as you can manage.  You will literally have to higher bodyguards to keep the women off of you.  Everyone wants those long, extended, boney clavicles to show off to the world.  I think I remember Ronnie Coleman or maybe it was Dorian Yates who said all of the success he ever achieved was due to lengthening his clavicles.
> 
> Good luck to you little one.


I wasn't asking for personal opinions and judgement regarding my motivations, I was asking about details of the compounds mentioned, side effects, things I should simply be aware of

I was also looking for someone to provide an opposite perspective, for someone who thinks it's a bad idea, and for that person to SPECIFICALLY tell me why, ideally citing sources 
not just shitposting lol 

if you think it's a bad idea, tell me why - but I don't take unintelligent or off-topic comments (like the second paragraph of your comment) seriously.


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> I was also looking for someone to provide an opposite perspective, for someone who thinks it's a bad idea, and for that person to SPECIFICALLY tell me why, ideally citing sources
> not just shitposting lol


You mean the studys that @RiR0 posted directly disproving the viability of your plan? or are we just completely ignoring those because they didnt validate your plan?


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

TomJ said:


> You mean the studys that @RiR0 posted directly disproving the viability of your plan? or are we just completely ignoring those because they didnt validate your plan?


if the clavicle is fused at 20, how come other studies report growth until 25?


----------



## TomJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> if the clavicle is fused at 20, how come other studies report growth until 25?


show your studys. 

Rir0 outlined it perfectly, clavicle growth plates begin fusing in the teenage years and completely fuse in the early 20s. 

you could run all the drugs in the world youd want, and you wont increase your clavicle width any perceivable amount. period.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> good advice bro
> 
> 
> of course, these along with the usual routine
> ...


I actually took the time to type up stuff that was constructive and you make a mockery of it. 

You really are a hatable fuck. Tell ya what. Go back and reference my posts. Oh look at that. Gone. 

You suck you ungrateful douchebag. 

Fuck every new guy that comes here. From now on they can do whatever lame idea they propose. Why the fuck do they all come here. 

There should be a “green room” that every new member has to graduate from. Just one stupid little section where they can jibber jabber amongst themselves until they get selected to be new full members.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I actually took the time to type up stuff that was constructive and you make a mockery of it.
> 
> You really are a hatable fuck. Tell ya what. Go back and reference my posts. Oh look at that. Gone.
> 
> ...



It's called Meso.


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I actually took the time to type up stuff that was constructive and you make a mockery of it.
> 
> You really are a hatable fuck. Tell ya what. Go back and reference my posts. Oh look at that. Gone.
> 
> ...


damn lol one little joke set you off?
short fuse much?

im so sorry for not respecting my elders


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 22, 2022)

The Asperger's is strong in here.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> damn lol one little joke set you off?
> short fuse much?
> 
> im so sorry for not respecting my elders


You must be French.


The weak, insufficient clavicles are a dead giveaway.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

Nix said:


> damn lol one little joke set you off?
> short fuse much?
> 
> im so sorry for not respecting my elders


Fuck yourself @Nix youll be banned shortly. Until then you go on the ignore list.


----------



## Nix (Aug 22, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> youll be banned shortly


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 22, 2022)

Against my own better judgement and experience I'm going to take one more swing at this.  Can you post a picture of your current physique?  There are many people here with professional training and competitive experience including several that are either prepping for or have just finished competing in a bodybuilding show.  They would be able to do an honest assessment of your current build and perhaps provide better guidance for achieving your physique goals outside of using chemical enhancement to induce clavicle growth.  

I never in my life expected to type that last sentence.  

Since you have been unable to provide us with basic information about your current physique such as height and weight I'm sure you won't provide a picture either but hey, it's worth a shot.  After all we are here to help you.

Alternatively, you can continue on with your obviously well thought out and researched clavicle growth experiment.  Just don't bother to document it here.


----------

